# Gan S



## angusshangus (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm considering moving from my cannondale caad 10 with 105 components to a Penarello GAN S. Anyone out there own one yet? Any opinions? Not a lot of good reviews out there yet, and when there are it seems to be the RS


----------



## Squidracing (Aug 8, 2015)

Coming from a base Allez with 105, I can't claim to be an expert as many here are, but I've been riding my new black/red 57.5 Gan S for a few weeks now and I absolutely love it. It's responsive, fast, very comfortable on long rides and wicked good looking!

I was out of the saddle for 4 months, and I still set some PR's my first time on the bike. 

Again, I'm no pro but I'm VERY happy with the bike!


----------



## angusshangus (Feb 15, 2016)

Squidracing,

thx for the review! I went to chat with the guy at my LBS today and he had the GAN S in my size plus a ROKH which I wasn't considering. Both with Ultegra I'm thinking of pulling the trigger sometime in March and will ride both. I wasn't considering an endurance frame, I've never owned one, but it's probably a good idea to try both out and see what I think.


----------



## Raidgine (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi. Tell me how much weighs your GAN S without equipment, only the frameset? 
And how much it weighs fully assembled?


----------

